# Fitting giant cages through doors?



## TheSandlapper (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello everyone, I wanted to know how y'all plan to get big, ie 8x4x4, cages through doors. Do you build these cages so that they can be split in two, or or just not use wood glue and unscrew everything? I was considering doing a DIY 8x4x4 soon but I was planning on using wood, and likely wood glue the seems bor for strength and sealing it up. I don't plan to live in the city i'm in for more than 4 years, I'm in the military and when I'm done with my contract I want to move back home, so I will need some way to get that beast through normal sized doors, any advise?


----------



## rantology (Sep 3, 2021)

LifetimeHabitats makes tegu enclosures with this exact detail in mind, I would check them out if anything just to get some ideas for your design: https://lifetimehabitats.com/


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 8, 2021)

Either you design them for break down/collapsing, or you build them in place with the realization they will be busted up if you need to move them.


----------



## Chipchip (Sep 8, 2021)

Definitely make it to be collapsible. I made the mistake years ago when I had an adult iguana, and planned on moving him into a spare bedroom. I can't remember the exact dimensions, but I made the enclosure so it could fit through doors, but it couldn't make the turn because of how the house was designed (or because of my design). So he ended up being in the living room for years.


----------



## Hulk1 (Sep 13, 2021)

TheSandlapper said:


> Hello everyone, I wanted to know how y'all plan to get big, ie 8x4x4, cages through doors. Do you build these cages so that they can be split in two, or or just not use wood glue and unscrew everything? I was considering doing a DIY 8x4x4 soon but I was planning on using wood, and likely wood glue the seems bor for strength and sealing it up. I don't plan to live in the city i'm in for more than 4 years, I'm in the military and when I'm done with my contract I want to move back home, so I will need some way to get that beast through normal sized doors, any advise?


For the simplest solution and the best on the market please and look into a company called Lifetime Habitats Steve Briskman is the owner. These are the only collapsible enclosure on the market workmanships and quality is top-notch!! He builds the enclosures delivers and set the enclosure up and these enclosures can be set up and torn down in a half an hour and they measure 8 ft by 4 ft by 4 ft. Also there is a no credit check financing for these enclosures so if you're looking for something that will be a one-time fit for the rest of your life this is it!! Phone number on their website at Lifetime Habitats.com


----------



## AnimalNerd (Sep 13, 2021)

TheSandlapper said:


> Hello everyone, I wanted to know how y'all plan to get big, ie 8x4x4, cages through doors. Do you build these cages so that they can be split in two, or or just not use wood glue and unscrew everything? I was considering doing a DIY 8x4x4 soon but I was planning on using wood, and likely wood glue the seems bor for strength and sealing it up. I don't plan to live in the city i'm in for more than 4 years, I'm in the military and when I'm done with my contract I want to move back home, so I will need some way to get that beast through normal sized doors, any advise?


I'm actually facing this exact conundrum moving my adopted boy into my apartment. His enclosure is built so that the top half (frame holding the acrylic panes/doors) lifts up from the bottom half (tray that is sealed and contains all the substrate). However the top half is too wide for my door so I have to rebuild the top half so it partially disassembles to fit through my door. I was thinking of using simple dowel joints on the parts of the frame I need to disassemble.


----------

